# Was Clinton the Bomb!!



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

You know, all this bull****ting about Kerry and Bush has got me to thinking. What do you guys think about the last persdident of the US, you know, the guy who cut the US deficite in half while he was in office, who never had problems like this?? What would've happened if Gore was elected, due to Florida's **** up???


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Clinton was a joke. He just didn't do anything. Sat in the oval office and got hummers. Hmmmm... must've been rough.

My opinion, Alan Greenspan for president. He is the only one who has a remote idea whats going on. Just make sure Colin Powell is part of your cabinet too.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that just might be the key. when they don't do anything they must not spend money. which would result in a surplus. nothin wrong with a hummer every now and then.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Althoug I'm not overly worried about hummers either, I must say that if doing nothing guaranteed administrative success, then Hoeven would be the greatest Governor ever! Hmm, no, I know a few people on this forum who would dispute that.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Todays last body count 1,037. I am glad and poud to have such a fearless former National Guardsman? - that knows how to lead a country and balance a budget at the same time


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Can't please everybody all the time.

Just remember the people elect the president. So who do you blame, EVERYBODY.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I blame the Chad family.

You know...Hanging Chad, Dimpled Chad, Perforated Chad, Three-Quarter Chad, and lets not forget Pregnant Chad. Dang the whole lot of 'em!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Just remember the people elect the president. So who do you blame, EVERYBODY."

Not in 2000 they didn't.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

how so??


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

What a forum! were can you bash the gov Hoeven talk about hummers and national polotics all at the same time. Nodak outdoors has it all!

Gore did win the popular election if you don't know that I feel sorry for you. I can't have a battle of witts with an unarmed person.

Clinton was at least in the office when he was getting worked on instead of Jr who has been on vacation more than any other president in history.

Its not Jr that scares me its the Dick that really worries me, Haliburton an oil company, how long before you have to stop at the local Haligas to fill up the boat or hunting rig. They are already in the food service industry whats next?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

He won it the way every other candidate does, HE GOT THE MAJORITY OF THE ELECTORAL VOTE. By the way, your buddy Clinton gave more no bid contracts to Halliburton than Bush has, so whats your point. Sorry for the caps guys.


----------

